# Looking for a language school job - Chiang Mai



## vegasmike00 (Jan 20, 2011)

Is anyone out there aware of a language school in Chiang Mai looking for teachers in the next few weeks?


----------



## Lee Soo Jin (Jan 23, 2011)

053-220389 English for Everyone School
Gee English Academy 053-283796
Chaing Mai international school 053-242027
You can just try and good luck


----------

